# The other goaties had to have thier pictures taken too. ;)



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Here the rest of my little herd.








Snotty is the red goatie in the front, her sis Alegra is behind her, in the middle is Jude , behind him is Spotty Dottie and beside her is her mom, Mary.








And this is Minuet, she's kinda ditzy and doesnt realize it's warmer in the barn... I'm serious, she sleeps outside alone in 10 degree weather. LOL.

Then my horsies wanted to show of as well so heres my TW horse and best friend, Rose, and her stinker of a son, Shiloh (TW/Arabian).
















He has to have his nose scratched...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well a beautiful herd you have there. And the horses are beautiful too


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute! Are the two in the back mini nubs? I LOVE their ears!

How old is the colt? I just sold my colt in October - although a little sad - I think I was more relieved - he was a bit of a jerk! Beautiful - but Jerky


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Love those ears!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Mary's mom was a rescue project, and she really looked very nigi... small and dairy with airplane ears, but she could have been just a crazy mixed mutt. I bred her to my nubian buck and then bred Mary to nubian when she was old enough, and the kids have seemed to keep thier smaller stature, So I've been calling them mini nubians, lol. My favorite thing about keeping them in the herd is that they are polled, so that takes a little headache off my hands when disbudding time rolls around.

Shiloh will be 6 months tommorow, and we are trying to find him home... no one can really afford a horse right now though, especially a colt that cant registered. He is a jerk too, he has just recently started to calm down. I think it's the arabian in him. He kicked me in the leg at 3 weeks old and I ended up in the emergency room because of it,and then one of my favorite doe kids got out into the big pasture with the horses and he killed her. Not to mention the numerous sections of fence we have had to replace becuase her jumps them! I've been working with him a little and he is starting to learn some manners at least to humans. It's so ironic becuase Rose is the calmest animal I have ever met. He's definately been an experiance... I love despite his evil streak, he is so smart, and has a ton of personallity. Really though, how do you sell a colt like him?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You do have a nice herd of goaties! And those horses are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the pictures! 
Good luck in finding the colt a good home.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh so cute!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute...


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What a beautiful bunch of goaties you have.  

I kind of like your name, too. :wink: 

Anna


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Aww, what sweet babies.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful goats you have there. Mary is so cute there in the background, and what a pretty color. Rose's mane is a beautiful color and :thumb: on Shiloh's do-quite cute.


----------

